# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Aqua-Femin opinie

## olaaa

Aqua-Femin, 
mam problem z zatrzymywaniem wody w organizmie, czy tabletki te dobrze radzą sobie z tą dolegliwością ??

----------


## AgataZ

słyszałam że to rewelacyjny produkt. a teraz femin robi konkursy na Facebooku i można w nich wygrać właśnie produkty.

----------

